# Todays Holt's haul



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Ordered sunday night, shipped monday and recieved today. :whoohoo:


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Had an Old Henry for the first time the other day great smoke.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickups


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice little selection you got there!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice pick-up, Dozer!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice haul


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome I got one of those barrel aged just waiting to be smoked and have alot of days off ths week I'm thinking its time


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have one of those Old Hernys, guess I need to try it. Good looking pickup!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul Dozer, You must have a massive humi after your pickups this week!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh those Old Henrys are great sticks...went on a box split with Sarge months ago. Excellent smokes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Great Haul Dozer, You must have a massive humi after your pickups this week!!!


I'm making roomas I type this. I have another box coming from the 'Devil site' and Cigarfest is this weekend...


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man talk about service!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the Old Henrys...Can't wait to try the Barrel Aged...I hear good things, good things!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice selection of smokes Dozer!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

What are the ones in the middle?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I got some Casa Royals (Pepins Latest Blend) before I left for Florida and havent had one yet, can't wait to try one when I get back.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice!*


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice looking smokes


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> What are the ones in the middle?


Casa Royale a Holt's exclusive by Pepin. Here...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Old Henrys--Hmmmm Never had


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice grab Mike!!! Be seeing ya in Pa.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups mike:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Let us know how the Casa Royals are. I'm interested to hear an opinion.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Let us know how the Casa Royals are. I'm interested to hear an opinion.


I smoked one yesterday (my first) and to tell the truth I am not all that impressed. It may be a little 'young' so I will put the rest to bed for a bit before I pass judgment on them.


----------

